# Puppy Playpen?



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, I've only seen the plastic play-yards.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Have a look on ebay, that's where I bought mine, I do know of places that sell them but only in the UK so of no use to you


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The plastic play yard will work also, and it might be easier to move around.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

When I was a kid my parents used a regular kids' playpen for the puppy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

drgrafix said:


> We're bringing home our new pup this week, and while we're more than prepared on most fronts having had a golden for almost 10 years, one item that I'd like to add is a portable folding playpen that can be set up either inside or on our deck. I recall seeing pictures of one that was 8-sided, and it looked like white enameled metal (not plastic), with rubber pads at each of the legs in each section. It was maybe 30" tall or a little less.
> 
> Anyone here ever seen one like that and if so... can you point me to a link. I've googled and googled but haven't found it yet. Now we're wondering if it was a kiddy playpen that seemed to fit the bill.
> 
> Mike


Google the specifics. I seem to remember seeing one like that recently when looking for gates and playpens for children. 

I have a plastic playpen that you can bend into all types of shapes, but it has no bottom and would have to be placed on a carpet so as to not slide.

This is nice, but not really what you're looking for. I have the one without the bottom.

Kidco PD20 PlayDen Play Yard with Padded Floor 144"L x 29 1/2"H, Childproofing-Gates Play Yards and Childproofing
Superyard XT, Childproofing-Play Yards


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

Actually... what I'm looking for is closer to the expander gate type of deal. No bottom. Just an 8-sided fence that we can put on the grass, deck, or in the kitchen as a bigger place than her crate. Plus we can fold it and throw it in the trunk.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I think you are looking for an X Pen (exercise pen)
Below is a link to CherryBrook...
I am sure there are other places to find them...

Hammered Finish ExPen - Cherrybrook


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

We have one that looks like the 8-sided one in the picture (the 'X pen' - we just call it a play pen here), but of course we got it from the UK.

It's quite light and can come in different heights (ours is 36in.).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I found several on the Petco website. I hope it helps. It has several different models.

Dog Crates & Dog Carriers: Designer Dog Carriers, Small Dog Carriers & More at PETCO


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This one folds up nicely. I have it. Don't purchase it at Petco if you like it. ToysRUs sells it for 70.00 dollars and the same one at petco is 99.00. 

Superyard XT, Childproofing-Play Yards

It folds up very nicely and has a strap to carry it.

X-pens can be purchased from a number of places. They're nice, too.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

We have one of the ones I think you mean. Its made by the same people that make the crate we got and it can attach. Ours is made by Precision. It comes in different heights and I think you can buy extra panels for it if you need them.


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the closest to what I was thinking about is the PlayDen.










Although this picture is a bit deceptive because they've added sections to the basic unit.


----------

